# Water Based Moisturizer....



## SaMy (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys....


I have very oily skin because of which my face is breaking out n all.....even when  i wake up in the morning...there is a greasy film over my face....

So yeah....someone told me to use a water based moisturizer....I tried searching for one but I cant find some good brands...


Do any of u have an idea....something thats not wayyy too pricey...but water based so that my skin doesnt add on the oil! It will save me the actual search in the shops

Thanks loads...


Sam


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 18, 2008)

I myself am very pleased with Dior's HydrAction deep hydration sorbet creme.  Such a long name haha.  There are a few more in that same HydrAction line which feel greasier (to me at least).  It absorbs quite quickly and it doesn't leave a greasy feeling at all.  I think Sephora retails them at $35, not sure though.
Another one that I heard works well is the Chanel Hydramax line.

I know these are the pricier brands but it lasts me a long time and it does what it is supposed to do.  Hope this is helpful to you.


----------

